# I Have This Inconclusive Result - What Now?



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

I went on https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/evaltest

And this is the result I recieved 

*"It is not clear from these test results which Enneagram type and wing you are.

You are most likely a type 4 or 9.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 4w5"*

Oh and I got these


*Type 9 - 10
Type 4 - 10
Type 6 - 7.7
Type 2 - 6.1
Type 5 - 6
Type 3 - 2.3*

I don't feel it's really closure and I'm a bit confused. I have been scoring 6 in other tests too, but I think it's better to ignore them as I don't sound a 6. Has anyone got any idea what I could be? Can you be a 94w5?

Edit: The silence says it all - I'm a bloody mess of a personality.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe don't worry about wings for now. Just try to figure out your dominant type first.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't rely on this one test to find your enneagram type. My suggestion is to take a couple others (Psytypes is decent, for instance) and use them all to narrow down which types you should read about in more detail. So far it seems like you should look more into 4, 9, and maybe 6 a bit. (6 is one of the most varied types so if you don't relate to one description, I'd still recommend reading a few more.) I'd also recommend doing an enneagram questionnaire on this website if you haven't already, they're more in-detail than taking tests and you can ask follow-up questions to the people who try to type you.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> Don't rely on this one test to find your enneagram type. My suggestion is to take a couple others (Psytypes is decent, for instance) and use them all to narrow down which types you should read about in more detail. So far it seems like you should look more into 4, 9, and maybe 6 a bit. (6 is one of the most varied types so if you don't relate to one description, I'd still recommend reading a few more.) I'd also recommend doing an enneagram questionnaire on this website if you haven't already, they're more in-detail than taking tests and you can ask follow-up questions to the people who try to type you.


Thank you very much for that. I've come to the conclusion I am definitely not a 6. Is there a link for the questionnaire? My mind is literally a mess right now.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/84019-enneagram-questionnaire.html

Best of luck! I had a fun runaround finding my type too.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/84019-enneagram-questionnaire.html
> 
> Best of luck! I had a fun runaround finding my type too.


Aww thank you ButIHaveNoFear!


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

DAVIE said:


> I went on https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/evaltest
> 
> And this is the result I recieved
> 
> ...


the tests are inconclusive at best... you wanna read up on all the types, do research, and really dive in your own processes and analyze. this is supposed to be 'self-discovery' type shit... but those close to you who are familiar with enneagram would probably be able to help you decide.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

nablur said:


> the tests are inconclusive at best... you wanna read up on all the types, do research, and really dive in your own processes and analyze. this is supposed to be 'self-discovery' type shit... but those close to you who are familiar with enneagram would probably be able to help you decide.


Well that's the thing really - I read all these posts about people saying they know the personality traits of their friends and family. But when does that occur in real life? Nobody I know would have a clue what MBTI meant if I asked them, never mind enneagram!


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

DAVIE said:


> Well that's the thing really - I read all these posts about people saying they know the personality traits of their friends and family. But when does that occur in real life? Nobody I know would have a clue what MBTI meant if I asked them, never mind enneagram!


They don't really _have_ to know about typology. You can just ask them whether and to what extent you have personality traits related to the types you are considering without mentioning the actual types or other details.


----------

